# Euphoria!



## Boris (Aug 27, 2012)

So euphoric in fact, that I posted in the wrong place.


----------



## vincev (Aug 27, 2012)

I can think of another name for what you did.


----------



## MagicRat (Aug 27, 2012)

Did ya get any on ya?

I predict a keyboard and monitor got soiled.


----------



## Boris (Aug 27, 2012)

Keyboards are a dime a dozen.


----------



## MagicRat (Aug 27, 2012)

I'll take 12 UNSTAINED.


----------



## OldRider (Aug 27, 2012)

So what are you so euphoric about? Oh geez......thats a loaded question where Dave is concerned  Explain away Dave.


----------



## Boris (Aug 27, 2012)

OldRider said:


> So what are you so euphoric about? Oh geez......thats a loaded question where Dave is concerned  Explain away Dave.




Not loaded anymore OldRider! Please guys don't make me go down this road.
You know I have to reply because I'm so polite. But seriously when you feed me straight lines like this, I yi yi


----------



## Boris (Aug 27, 2012)

MagicRat said:


> I'll take 12 UNSTAINED.




Stained ones are a dime a dozen. I have no idea how much unstained ones are.


----------



## vincev (Aug 27, 2012)

I am glad you are "euphoric" but your still in the wrong place!This is the restoration section and unless your giving tips on restoring your "stained" keyboard please leave this post wither and die.


----------



## Boris (Aug 27, 2012)

Well, can I at least ask two questions before I leave Vince?

Does anyone know how to remove euphoric stains from a keyboard. And how much would one dozen keyboards be worth once the the stains are removed?


----------



## vincev (Aug 27, 2012)

Magic Rat! Post a You Tube video!


----------



## MagicRat (Aug 28, 2012)

I wouldnt want any keyboard that glows like a 1970's Grateful Dead poster under a UV Light.


----------



## MagicRat (Aug 28, 2012)

Hey Granpa...You asked for it!

The Boris ceiling may have gotten a little Euphoria on it too.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ZvugebaT6Q


----------



## MagicRat (Aug 28, 2012)

For Boris Buzzcock...

(not for little eyes or ears)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nilKnYBwtAg


----------

